

Thinking without the thinker - davaco
http://www.etresoi.ch/krishnamurti/0913.html

======
CallMeV
I woke up this morning, determined to look for unanswerable questions. Hungry
for philosophy.

By chance, I decided to browse through HN now, rather than later. If I'd come
here later, I might have missed this link, and this blog.

I honestly thought I'd done with HN, and that it had served its purpose. It
seems that I can still gain much by coming here daily, after all.

And the Krishnamurti site will provide me with a veritable feast of
unanswerable questions, enough to satisfy the hunger of my inner philosopher
for a long time to come.

"Even a tree struck by lightning may bear new fruit." -- The Code of Ananda

------
BasDirks
This experience (for lack of a good word) is described aptly in the Pali Canon
(the main texts of Theravada Buddhism). If you're interested, these are great
sources of information:

<http://www.accesstoinsight.org/> <http://www.buddhanet.net/>

Approach these texts levelheaded and don't go to them looking for specific
answers: maybe you'll find some interesting questions.

~~~
CallMeV
Thank you for these links. I've bookmarked them for future reference.

------
jasonwryan
"There is no re-entry from the orbit of transcendence."

